# Gecko's :)



## HerpAddict (May 22, 2011)

To be honest, I really didn't see the fun in keeping geckos.... But I think I may have changed my mind. Was just checking out someones very good looking Nephrurus amyae Akatora, I didnt realize they got to a good handling size.

Persuade me people! Tell me what's good about geckos. And show me some pictures of different species and enclosures. 


Please....

Cheers,
Pratty


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 22, 2011)

Oh you must get a gecko! They are awesome! My gecko Ozzy is a Thick Tailed Gecko she is so easy to care for  
Cage- Minimum 2ft 
Heating- Only if your in really cold area (Nelsons Bay should be right) but yeah if its to cold just a heat mat
Feeding- 4 or so crickets every second day
Handling- If you get em' from when they're little they grow up being handeled and become very use to it my girl has never snapped or hissed or anything she just sits on my hand hehe  
Size- I'd say Ozzy is about 12cm nose-tail
And yeah they're so easy to care for and very photogenic.... (many people comment that Ozzy looks like aboriginal art)

A close up of Ozzy's beautiful pattern straight after shed...






Her licking her eyes  





And again...





And her gorgeous smile  





Seriously, get one


----------



## HerpAddict (May 22, 2011)

I used to catch them in WA when I was little. Always very hissy and upset, but still liked them. Yeh I will have to convince the mrs.... But should be good. Do you have any other types? And pictures of enclosures? They are very good 
Looking animals

What's the biggest species? I want something that's not awkward to hold... Lol


----------



## Ramsayi (May 22, 2011)

Geckos do not like to be handled.


----------



## dickyknee (May 22, 2011)

Agree with Rams , if you are after a handling reptile get a bearded dragon ...


----------



## HerpAddict (May 22, 2011)

Oh I see. They don't enjoy coming out on your hand in the sun etc....? Do they stress a bit? Try get away?

I got a dragon already. He is awesome, just thought I'd try some more species too


----------



## dickyknee (May 22, 2011)

Pratty90 said:


> Oh I see. They don't enjoy coming out on your hand in the sun etc....? Do they stress a bit? Try get away?
> 
> I got a dragon already. He is awesome, just thought I'd try some more species too


 
Geckos are nocturnal ...


----------



## HerpAddict (May 22, 2011)

Yeah I realized that.... Do they ever come out during the day? Soak up some sun?


----------



## shellfisch (May 22, 2011)

Pratty90 said:


> Do they ever come out during the day? Soak up some sun?



We have Levis, and they are very rarely above ground during the day, and they don't get taken out in the sun 

They are still well worth having. Fun to watch at feed time - at night


----------



## HerpAddict (May 22, 2011)

Cool. I'll still keep an eye out for one. I wish they liked handling and came out more, but just lucky they look so cool! Any one else have pictures to post...?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 22, 2011)

You can hold levis every so often, just be very careful and dont do it too often. You cant let them sit on your lap or something like a beardie.


----------



## Smithers (May 22, 2011)

View attachment 201499
View attachment 201500
View attachment 201501
View attachment 201502
View attachment 201480
View attachment 201481
View attachment 201482
View attachment 201483
View attachment 201485
View attachment 201486
View attachment 201488
View attachment 201490
View attachment 201491
View attachment 201492
View attachment 201493
View attachment 201494
View attachment 201495
View attachment 201497


----------



## HerpAddict (May 22, 2011)

Nice little collage Smithers, good lookin critters


----------



## Smithers (May 22, 2011)

Pratty90 said:


> Nice little collage Smithers, good lookin critters



The first species are out in the open all day....and feed on dusk and I have them here in the lounge room and don't seem phased with me walking past and the tv on so maybe these are more to your liking as you can see them all day.


----------



## Nikolameyers007 (May 22, 2011)

You absolutely MUST!! they are just the most amazing pets! I could watch Akatora for hours not to mention the little guy is starting to present the most amazing personality =] do it!! come ooooooon


----------



## LizardLady (May 22, 2011)

Pratty90 said:


> To be honest, I really didn't see the fun in keeping geckos.... But I think I may have changed my mind. Was just checking out someones very good looking Nephrurus amyae Akatora, I didnt realize they got to a good handling size.
> 
> Persuade me people! Tell me what's good about geckos. And show me some pictures of different species and enclosures.
> 
> ...


 
Umm, tell you what's "good" about keeping geckos...? Do you have all night?! :lol:


----------



## HerpAddict (May 22, 2011)

Haha it's all your fault nikola! I love your little guy. He changed me lol


----------



## LizardLady (May 22, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 201499
> View attachment 201500
> View attachment 201501
> View attachment 201502
> ...



SHOW OFF! :lol:


----------



## Nikolameyers007 (May 22, 2011)

HAHA!! my work here is done  
mwahaha


----------



## HerpAddict (May 22, 2011)

I'm going to bed very soon, but feel free to list some points lizard lady lol. I really don't know much about them at all.


----------



## LizardLady (May 22, 2011)

Pratty90 said:


> I'm going to bed very soon, but feel free to list some points lizard lady lol. I really don't know much about them at all.



Ohhh, it would be MUCH more fun listing them when you're here!

Let's go with Underwoodisaurus milii - Smooth Thick-Tailed Geckos... Require no heating (unless your in the Antarctica!); only need a couple of centimetres of sand; can be housed in a 90litre tub (trios can be housed in this size); couple of hides; mist one end of the sand and walls every second night; feed every second night; good breeders; walking Aboriginal paintings; trippy to watch...

Next instalment: Nephrurus levis levis - Smooth Knob-Tailed Geckos... Undertank (and maybe overhead) heating one end; 5cm of sand in the cool end; 10cm of sand in the warm end (for burrowing); hides at each end; trio in a 3foot fish-tank (in case you were wondering what to do with that piddly little fish tank!); dampen the sand at the warm end every second night; feed every second night; mist back wall every second night; good breeders (generally); GREAT entertainment...

You still awake?! :lol:

Even with all my other critters, I have no idea what I ever did before I had geckos!  The are by far the most addictive critters on the planet!

Hope this helps!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 22, 2011)

Ramsayi said:


> Geckos do not like to be handled.



well you know...every now and again you get a very special one like my little Ozzy  I've had multiple geckos and met multiple and held multiple...none of them liked it they all bit me or just didn't seem comfortable...i'm telling you Ozzy is special


----------



## Scag (May 22, 2011)

Good thread, im also looking at getting some geckos. Whats a very active species?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

I do not recommend handling any geckos. At best they will tolerate it. However they are absolutely awesome to watch feed and run around at night. N.amyae, N.milli, N.levis are all very endearing geckos but some of the antics of the more active species like Gehyra genus are cool to. 

Some pics of my hatchie levis and their parents.


----------



## Smithers (May 22, 2011)

Interesting darker colours GP how old are they?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

A very active species is Gehyra australis or Gehyra variegata. 



> well you know...every now and again you get a very special one like my little Ozzy  I've had multiple geckos and met multiple and held multiple...none of them liked it they all bit me or just didn't seem comfortable...i'm telling you Ozzy is special


Just because Ozzy does not seemed phased by you holding it does not mean he is enjoying it, I doubt I will ever meet a gecko which enjoys being held like Beardies seem to. 
My S.ciliaris will happily sit on me, just as much as they will happily sit on a branch, My levis will sit on my hand but the minute they can hop off without falling they do so. None of my geckos are ever ever aggresive. In fact I have never ever seen an aggressive gecko wild or captive if you treat them right they are just not aggressive animals. That said I have never to meet a wild Nephrurus and I had an Phyllurus make me bleed once but it was still not an aggressive gecko.



> Interesting darker colours GP how old are they?



Pic one and three only a couple days, the middle pic is over a year and a half old.


----------



## Smithers (May 22, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> None of my geckos are ever ever aggresive. In fact I have never ever seen an aggressive gecko wild or captive if you treat them right they are just not aggressive animals. That said I have never to meet a wild Nephrurus and I had an Phyllurus make me bleed once but it was still not an aggressive gecko.



I think they are more defensive than aggressive creatures.


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 22, 2011)

I still think Ozzy doesn't hate it...they have mouths for a reason


----------



## LizardLady (May 22, 2011)

I have a rescue G. variegata, and he is an absolute crack-up to watch! Feeds REALLY well, and has only just started to stay in his hide during the day (only because his heat-mat's under it!). Absolutely cool critters!

GeckoPhotographer, those little milii of yours are absolutely adorable! I can't wait for my hatchlings! 

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Ramsayi (May 22, 2011)

IzzyBeardieLover said:


> well you know...every now and again you get a very special one like my little Ozzy  I've had multiple geckos and met multiple and held multiple...none of them liked it they all bit me or just didn't seem comfortable...i'm telling you Ozzy is special


 
I agree there always seems to be one! :lol:


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 22, 2011)

> GeckoPhotographer, those little milii of yours are absolutely adorable! I can't wait for my hatchlings!


Those are little levis but thanks they are adorable I hope your hatchies turn out well. 
I have G.australis, I imagine similar to G.variegata I agree they are awesome geckos to watch.


----------



## LizardLady (May 22, 2011)

Damn, ya got me! Was just about to edit that! Hehehe, blonde moment... Monday? :lol: Thanks for the pick up!


----------



## Ramsayi (May 22, 2011)




----------



## LizardLady (May 22, 2011)

Naw, what a cute pic of the hatchling! It's like he's in one of those snuggle-blanket things! And smiling! ('cept most geckos "smile"!) And your milii (sure of it this time GP!) are really cute! It's like the bottom one is reaching out for the other's hand, but the other one at the top doesn't want to hold hands! :lol:

I must get some updated pics of my lot... Should've done it last night when it was feeding time at the zoo! 

Nice pics of some nice critters Rams, thanks for sharing them!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Smithers (May 22, 2011)

Gorgeous Gex Ramsayi, the Buba Amyae looks like he's pulling on a snuggie. Are the last two Vittatus?


----------



## Sean51 (May 22, 2011)

those last 2 look alot like my stone gecko


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 22, 2011)

I also love that first pic ramsayi. just too cute- i have just added amyae to the list of wants!


----------



## nurse_boy (May 22, 2011)

Here's another nice, and VERY active gecko for you to check out. They are kind of rare in captivity, and I've heard a few people describe them as rambunctious. But they are certainly fun to watch at feeding time, and so much quicker than my levis. They are also from what I know (please correct me if I'm wrong) the largest Australian gecko, at 2.5-3 months old they are already longer than my fully grown Levis.


----------



## killimike (May 22, 2011)

Hey Nurse boy, your pics aren't showing up . . . what gecko are you talking about?


----------



## nurse_boy (May 23, 2011)

Lets see if those photo's work

there we go, that worked, They are Giant Cave Gecko's. These little guys are only 3 months old now,


----------



## killimike (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for that!

If i had had to take a stab in the dark, I woulda said giant cave geckos... if only because of the word 'giant' 

They look great! And big for that young


----------



## Ramsayi (May 23, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Are the last two Vittatus?


 Yes mate they are.Come out of eggs not much bigger than tic tacs. 

Few more.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 23, 2011)

Very nice Rams, just curious did you ever pair those castelnaui and if so how did the offspring colour up?


----------



## LizardLady (May 23, 2011)

Awww, look at him hugging your finger! "no daddy, don't put me back yet, I haven't seen everything"! God I'm a sucker for a cute face! 

Nice work Rams, they are some happy, healthy looking critters! You are obviously a very good slave! 

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## richoman_3 (May 23, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> View attachment 201498
> View attachment 201503
> I do not recommend handling any geckos. At best they will tolerate it. However they are absolutely awesome to watch feed and run around at night. N.amyae, N.milli, N.levis are all very endearing geckos but some of the antics of the more active species like Gehyra genus are cool to.
> 
> Some pics of my hatchie levis and their parents. View attachment 201496


 
2nd pic looks like a dinosaur :shock:

very nice geckos guys !


----------



## dickyknee (May 23, 2011)

A few more pics to convince you that you need some geckos...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 23, 2011)

thanks dickyknee, im convinced.


----------



## Nikolameyers007 (May 23, 2011)

Akatora isnt all that nocturenal.. he will regularly walk around his tank and come up and say hello or just sit on his log and stare at me all day.. he is good motivation to do uni work, feel like im going to get in trouble or death stared if I stop haha he really is a great gecko and I will be getting more amyae this year for sure! I say go for it haha


----------



## Sean51 (May 23, 2011)

Taken from my phone so might be a bit crappy but oh well. I like em


----------



## Juz92 (May 23, 2011)

Here's a couple of my pair 





Female on the left, male up on the right. 






The last decent photo before I managed to stuff the settings on the camera haha

The female will occasionally climb onto my hand, and just lay there for a little while (I'm assuming cause it's warm). The male has done it too, but not as often.

- Justin


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 23, 2011)

Hey Nurse Boy, Cyrtodactylus tuberculatus are Australias longest gecko, N.amyae the most massive. Pseudothecadactylus lindneri is smaller in SVL than than P.australis and P.cavaticus as well as all Saltuarius, Phyllurus nepthys, Phyllurus caudiannulatus, Phyllurus amnicola, Orraya, Oedura marmorata, Oedura gemmata, Oedura filicpoda, Nephrurus wheeleri, N.shaei, N.levis, N delaeni, N.asper, N.amyae, Gehyra baliola, Charphodactylus laevis and Cyrtodactylus. 

Those on that list with a chance of being bigger than it full out are C.laevis, Cyrtodactylus (not chance definitely bigger), the other Pseudothecadactylus and some of the Saltuarius.

For SVL measurements see Wilson and Swan Ed.3. 

Oh and Dickyknee you know you only need to convince them to get a gecko not a brand new camera to photograph it with right? Nice pics.


----------



## HerpAddict (May 23, 2011)

Wow, very nice little critters everyone. I'm very close you being convinced lol. Are they good to breed? Do you have to incubate, or can they do it themselves? I think if I could breed them, and see little guys I'd be able to cope with not handling them. What are relatively cheap, easy to breed, and don't need much maintenance (heating, uv, etc) ???

Thanks again people, I think you have convinced more than just one person on here haha nice work


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 23, 2011)

Um probably U.milli are the lowest maintenance as in many places they do not need heat once they have reached adulthood. No gecko really needs uv but some argue it beneficial to Strophurus. 
Geckos lay 2 eggs per clutch and can lay several clutches as year (so not great to breed in fecundity terms). You do have to incubate eggs mostly to stop them from drying out, they abandon their eggs once laid and many species will eat their own hatchlings. 

I really think if you want relatively cheap, easy to breed and lowest maintenance (geckos need almost none anyway compared to many other reps), then go with U.milli Thick-tail gecko.


----------



## HerpAddict (May 23, 2011)

Ok, I might go read up about them. I think I. Used to catch them as a kid. They were cool. So really my reptile obsession started with these little fellas....
If anyone would like to donate a couple to me, feel free... Haha.
Or maybe just let me know if your selling any...

Roughly how much are they selling for? Plain, and fancy ones

Cheers


----------



## LizardLady (May 23, 2011)

Hey Pratty90! 

Well, depending on the breeder, they will "generally" go for anywhere from $100 - $150, more for the "fancy ones"...


----------



## HerpAddict (May 23, 2011)

I see... Does anyone chatting here sell these guys? 
I'd like a fancy one(feel free to tell me what the cooler looking ones are) but I think they may cost a little too much.

Now I just gotta convince the fiancé...
Trying the old "we can have cute little baby ones" approach. Should be right


----------



## Red-Ink (May 23, 2011)

Another species of gecko that will happily sit out for veiwing under light all day....

Golden tailed gecko - _Strophurus taenicauda_








One for the _Nephrurus levis_ fans






Cheers


----------



## HerpAddict (May 23, 2011)

They look very cool. Thanks 

What are the different kinds of u.milli called, like the patternless ones and the lighter colour ones etc.
?

Cheers


----------

